# SSSSSSNAKES!!!



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here are some shots of some of our snakes...

Burm:


















Ball #1:









Ball #2:









Lavender Corn:


















Aztec Snow Corn:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

2nd shot of your Burm is awesome!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool snakes


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

awesome snakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

You have some great looking snankes


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Great snakes, I love the burm


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!


----------



## FisHTroLL (Dec 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Here are some shots of some of our snakes...
> 
> Burm:
> 
> ...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ur burm is awesome...how long is ur ball?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

*dracofish*







awesome pictures


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> ur burm is awesome...how long is ur ball?


The Burm is about 5' in length and growing like a weed. The first Ball is a CB '04 male. We have a weight log for the snakes somewhere but my b/f keeps it. He should be breeding size this coming season. The second is a CB '02 het for high contrast albino.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I just dont understand how something that 
is not albino can be het for it?

If you could explain it to me or 
direct me to a site that could explain 
it a little better that would be awsome


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

psychofish said:


> I just dont understand how something that
> is not albino can be het for it?
> 
> If you could explain it to me or
> ...


http://www.newenglandreptile.com/genetics_..._recessive.html

heres a very good link

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/care.html
if u want ot get into detail look in genetics section


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

psychofish said:


> I just dont understand how something that
> is not albino can be het for it?
> 
> If you could explain it to me or
> ...


Albinism is a recessive genetic trait. If you were to breed an albino to a normal (one that does not carry or exhibit the gene), then all the offspring will look normal but will carry (be heterozygous for) that gene. Therefore, if you were to breed two carriers together, statistically some of the offpspring will be albinos (25% if I remember correctly...25% will be carriers and 50% will be normal). It's simple genetics where a Punnet Square is used to determine the genetics of the offspring.

Heterozygous = carrier of a gene (but does not exhibit it)
Homozygous = carrier and shower


----------

